# Canon to Offer Dual Pixel CMOS AF Upgrade for the EOS C100



## sprodrig (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/standard_display/eos_c100_feature_upgrade


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: EOS C100 Feature UpGrade*

I was just reading about this on engadget:

http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/05/canon-cinema-eos-c100-to-get-continuous-autofocusing/

It is an interesting development, but it is not the upgrade which interests me - as I do not have the C100 - but the fact that they are charging for it. I wonder if this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: EOS C100 Feature UpGrade*



expatinasia said:


> but the fact that they are charging for it. I wonder if this is a sign of things to come.



Well, they have to put a new sensor in it. Both Canon and Nikon have charged the customer in the past for upgrades that involve major hardware changes. Think of upgraded buffers for the sports cameras, or the lockable mode dial.


----------



## xvnm (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: EOS C100 Feature UpGrade*



Lawliet said:


> Well, they have to put a new sensor in it.



Surprisingly, no. The sensor doesn't need to be changed!


----------



## Vossie (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=8233

I guess that means a sensor replacement. Would Canon just take the 70D sensor, or would the C100 get a different dual pixel sensor? How useful would this be to professional users in the first place? Would professionals buying a $5500 body work with cheap consumer STM lenses?


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 6, 2013)

It will be interesting to compare the first (aps-c 70D) and the second (ff C100) release of Dual Pixel AF, just to figure out how the future 5Div, 6Dii etc. will perform.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 6, 2013)

*Dual-Pixel AF is being offered as an upgrade to current models?*

How did CR miss this announcement?

http://www.canonwatch.com/groundbreaking-canons-dual-pixel-auto-focus-much-go-c100/

Apparently, _for just the C100 at this point_, dual-pixel AF can be added as a $500 upgrade.

I am not a video guy at all, but nutty upgrade stories like this warm my heart that someday my 5D3 will allow the 1DX's spot-metering _at the focus point_. 

Anyway, FYI if you hadn't heard. Think this upgrade might sift down to the 5D3 as well?

- A


----------



## CR00 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's good to see Canon does the right thing for thier C100 customers. For $500, it just likes getting a new camera.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 6, 2013)

JohanCruyff said:


> It will be interesting to compare the first (aps-c 70D) and the second (ff C100) release of Dual Pixel AF, just to figure out how the future 5Div, 6Dii etc. will perform.


C100 is not full frame. The sensor of C100 is 24.6 x 13.8 mm, that is almost APS-C, but longer. This follows the format of Super 35mm motion picture film. It turns out that the film is a super 35mm reel that rotates vertically, while the 35mm film for pictures is a reel that rotates horizontally. Thus it allows for a 35mm film frame 24x36mm in photography, and just 24X14mm (approximately) in cinema.


----------



## SPG (Nov 12, 2013)

Vossie said:


> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=8233
> 
> I guess that means a sensor replacement. Would Canon just take the 70D sensor, or would the C100 get a different dual pixel sensor? How useful would this be to professional users in the first place? Would professionals buying a $5500 body work with cheap consumer STM lenses?



THIS IS NOT A SENSOR SWAP. There is some unspecified hardware modification that needs to be done, but they are not changing the sensor.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Will new cameras have the upgrade installed and if so, when will they be provided? Will the price change?
I will wait to purchase until February because of this.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 14, 2013)

well...


----------

